# Best way to block access



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I bought from my Dad's estate a 40 acre piece of property. Sometime between his death and my buying it, someone went there and loaded two junk cars (which was fine with me - less for me to clean up.)

However, since I became owner, I've had cinder blocks taken from the old house foundation (the house has fallen down), and not that I really needed the blocks for anything the fact is someone stole from me. There are still some there so if I need them I can get them.

What is surprising is the "driveway" up to the house site is a very steep hill. I'm not sure how they got a truck up there to take the junk cars, but to get the cinder blocks, they parked at the road down below the property and wheelbarrowed the cinder blocks to the road. (Hey, they did work to get them.)

The driveway is mostly grown up now, several briars across it, so no one seems to drive up the curved driveway, but they park at the very end of the driveway and "park". I've put small logs up with branches across the end of the driveway, and somebody just keep moving them. 

I'm tired of picking up garbage (pop cans, used condoms, condom wrappers, etc.) So what is the best way to block the access of the driveway? A chain? Posts?

The property is about a 10 minute drive from my house, and I suspect this is going on late evenings on Fridays and Saturdays and I do try to drop by when I have time trying to catch someone.

There is an old road that goes past the driveway and property (where I believe parties go on past it). The road has no winter maintainance and currently is blocked in the middle of it because the bridge is no longer safe and the township, county, and state are arguing who actually owns the bridge and who's problem it is to fix. (I'm guessing it won't ever get fixed as there are no houses on that.) In fact, I've been contemplating checking with the other two property owners to see if they are interested in getting the "road" given up by the township so we can block off all access - if they would even be willing to do it.

With no houses or neighbors around, I'm afraid if I put up posts or chain, the posts will just be torn down, and the chain will be cut. I'm not interested in blocking it with a log or large stone as the electric company does have an electric line going across the property and they need access to it (although I highly doubt they've been to the site within the last 5 years.)

I have no trespassing signs to put up, but figure those will just be torn down as well since my "visual" block of branches across stumps hasn't stopped the people from removing them so they can park there.

I highly doubt the state police will monitor the area.

So, what is the best way to stop the "parking" and littering at the end of the driveway?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I bought from my Dad's estate a 40 acre piece of property. Sometime between his death and my buying it, someone went there and loaded two junk cars (which was fine with me - less for me to clean up.)
> 
> However, since I became owner, I've had cinder blocks taken from the old house foundation (the house has fallen down), and not that I really needed the blocks for anything the fact is someone stole from me. There are still some there so if I need them I can get them.
> 
> ...



................Invest in some cameras and capture the trespassers as they ingress your property , take the Evidence too local sheriff and file charges ! , fordy


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Anything that you can install that can be 'moved' by you, can be moved just as or even more easily by others (if they're professionals). Chains, gates, logs, are just for honest folks. Anyone wanting in can move em.

Now, if you don't plan on being there for a while, nothing beats a good old fashioned backhoe, a six foot deep trench six feet wide... will keep everyone (except someone with a backhoe, and most folks don't carry them around in the back of their trucks) from using the road.

There's absolutely nothing you can do about folks walking in and taking stuff out by foot.... without being there to stop them.

edited to add: Saw Fordy's post... some of the local outlaws will search for the cameras if they're doing illegal activities... and steal the cameras... sometimes the cameras are worth more than the stuff being 'borrowed'...


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Land Mines?ound:


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Find a friend with a dump truck , fill it with boulders and when someone is in there , just dump at at the start of the driveway .
If they are bringing the blocks down to the road , they were there more than a few min.
As far as blocking it , look how the Nat. Forest or power companies block there roads , a couple of welded steel post and steel pipes with the padlock hidden . You could buy or have one built locally for you 
http://www.van-bergen.net/no_trespassing.jpg
http://acmegates.com/galler34.jpg ( Sold as a Kit for $1100.00 )
http://acmegates.com/gallery.htm ( its the last one pictured )
Bob


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

anyone know how much the tire cutters are they use at pay to park places? you know the ones that are safe one way but not the other.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

jmtinmi said:


> Land Mines?ound:


Oh, I've thought about the nails through the board thing and "somehow" it just ended up at the end of the driveway. Of course, if I get caught doing it, or someone gets hurt, then I'll be the one with a problem.

I've thought of the cameras, but also figure if the cameras are noticed, they will be gone too. 

Perhaps I should put the no tresspassing sign right in the middle of the driveway and have a camera to "catch" the individual who decides they aren't trespassing?

It's sad when people don't respect other people's property!


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Great idea Pops , how about hiding by the driveway on a few nites and after someone goes in , lay a couple of plywood strips in the road with nails pointing up ( heck they could of been thrown there by someone dumping trash LOL ) then quietly slip away to drive up shining one of those extra bright spot lights up into the woods , or even better from the back end of the property , they will flea as fast as they can.
We did that as kids on a woods road with 55 gal. drums laid on the ground over a rise in the road , You should of heard the noise they made .
25 million candlepower should do the job
http://www.amazon.com/Million-Candle-Portable-Rechargeable-Spotlight/dp/B0025P299S


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't go with the nails through the boards.. all that will do is prompt someone to do it somewhere else on site so you will end up with the nails on your tires. Deer Game Cameras are pretty reasonable now. I suggest you post them on the site. I also have started posting Caution - Honey Bee Signs on the property..something simular to this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl..._ENUS303&tbs=isch:1&ei=gFCOTLLbF8H-8AbtopSoCg


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Michael W. Smith said:


> The property is about a 10 minute drive from my house, and I suspect this is going on late evenings on Fridays and Saturdays and I do try to drop by when I have time trying to catch someone.


There are cameras available that are veiwable over the internet you might want to look into them.
The truth is if you dont live here there is very little you can do.
Luckily it doesent really look like your getting malicous damage Id guess that most of it is people thinking that they are helping to clean up a abandoned place.
Its a process thats been going on for thousands of years.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Michael
I can bring out 18 55 gal. plastic drums padlocked together on a long chain . It would almost be worth the fun to bring them out , lock one end of the chain to a tree and pull them off the trailer , after someone goes up the driveway . 
Bob


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

The PA DCNR uses large rocks across roads they no longer use. Their pipe gate w/ a hidden lock is tough to get thru as long as the sides are blocked w/ the same large rocks.

If I made a pipe gate, I would fill the pipes in key places w/ Sakrete mix to defeat a sawzall as the battery powered ones are all you need to cut the pipe.

You won't stop anyone who really wants to get in, locks and similar technology only stops honest people...I was gonna leave a sign, only visible from the inner driveway area, for the guy leaving the Mr. Magnum condoms & wrappers saying he should check out his night vision pictures on PAdeercams.net but he stopped using my driveway before I got the chance.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

texican said:


> Now, if you don't plan on being there for a while, nothing beats a good old fashioned backhoe, a six foot deep trench six feet wide... will keep everyone (except someone with a backhoe, and most folks don't carry them around in the back of their trucks) from using the road.
> 
> ...


This is what the forest service does around here. They call them "tank traps" and they seem to work very well.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I love the backhoe idea! If you roll up to your place with the backhoe, and find the trespassers are parked there, you can use the backhoe to express your displeasure with their trespassing!










Or, you could get a junk car and do this with it, and add a sign "This was the last trespasser here".


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

Your response should be proportionate to the degree of the problem. IMHO, most of the "solutions" require far more time and energy than warranted, and may only escalate the problem.

If you put in posts and chains, they may cut the chains, but the casual trespasser may just move somewhere easier, ie. down the dead end road you mention.

If they are willing to wheelbarrow cinder blocks down the hill, there ain't much you can do if you aren't living on the property, but seriously, how big a deal is losing some old cinder blocks? Sometimes a sign will be enough to deter someone who tells themself the place is "abandoned" and good cinder blocks are going to waste...

You don't need a foolproof solution, you just need a solution that diverts most of the fools...


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Look for a camera that can be bolted and cannot be removed without chopping down the tree. Hide it well.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If the driveway is weedy you could lay a 20' length of barbed wire in a tire rut. After they wrap that around the axle a hundred times they won't be going anywhere for a long time. Put up a no trespassing sign then they are fair game.

That will also work on the electric company vehicle so make sure they know to call you EVERY time they want to cross your property so you can move it off the road.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Hunting season is almost here. Legal official season, that is. Talk with your game warden. They have some very devious tricks including setting up a stuffed deer and waiting for some road shooter to try to blow it away or extreme knowledge as to hiding cameras. They may have some particular scofflaws in mind they want to catch. Find out your regulations for posting your property. Signs get torn down but there's orange or aluminum paint on marker trees. You really need to complain to the sheriff and game warden, then catch the trespassers/thieves in the act before they escalate theft to arson or the kids with the condoms forget them and increase the surplus population of your county. Creep around in person. leave out something attractive for them to steal which will give them a good spray of perfume or indelible dye. Set camera traps. Get photos of them with date and time. You need a valid witness. However, the idea of the powerful light is too cruel. You could blind some silly kids for life. 

Alternatively, lease your land to a group of hunters and let THEM post and defend it.

You want to protect the access as it exists so you don't lose it, but you want to keep thieves and poachers off. a delicate balance.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Just saw this at a friends not sure if Id like to try it..
He took a apparently unopened 5 gallon barrel of oil put 3 gallons of water in it and a large sugar disk set so that was a inch above the water, That supported a bunch of carbide.
When he sent a buddy for the bucket he carried it back and set it down it sat there a wile before it suddenly blazed up.
Im sure it would be quite a thrill inthe backseat of a theifs car.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Union guys used to make these inexpensive gadgets called "jack rocks". Take two staples (fencing type) and weld them together so no matter which way they land one spike will stick up.

Very effective for puncturing tires.

Pick them up by dragging a magnet on the front of the car where the tires run.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

palani said:


> Union guys used to make these inexpensive gadgets called "jack rocks". Take two staples (fencing type) and weld them together so no matter which way they land one spike will stick up.
> 
> Very effective for puncturing tires.
> 
> Pick them up by dragging a magnet on the front of the car where the tires run.


Caltrops. Very ancient history behind those, yet still amazingly effective.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caltrop


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Being visible is the best deterrent I've found. If its only 10 min away, plan on some time hanging out with a reg spot light after dark. Drive by different times of night and just ask people if they need help if they are parked on your property. Don't have to let them know its your property if you want to avoid confrontations. 

I had the same problem, started driving by after work and pretty soon the dates did not want to get caught with their pants down and the guys up to no good figured it was easier to find another place to steal from since I was always randomly showing up. Took about 6 months, but now word is out and nobody goes down that road.


----------



## paintboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Camp out time with spot light and m-80's. Shotgun with blanks. Chainsaw and a mask. All kinds of fun could be had with this.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

paintboy said:


> Camp out time with spot light and m-80's. Shotgun with blanks. Chainsaw and a mask. All kinds of fun could be had with this.


 There was a post similar to this one on the Maine City-Data Forum and the ideas were a lot more fun then Yours . 
Bob


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree with the sheriff idea. Get it on record that you have a problem, post property properly, and then if something happens down the road you have documentation! As much as i agree that when someone deliberately tresspasses (and worse is stealing) setting booby traps is very illegal (felony in Va). 

Its dumb but if you did caltrobes and they wrecked as a result you would be liable and a felon. 

The hunt lease is also a good idea, let them camp, cu. Firewood etc if you lease to a 10man group there would be people out there all the time


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Based on the information you've mentioned, I bet that those stealing from you and trespassing are a small group of people. 

FWIW, those junk cars would have been worth several hundred dollars in scrap to you.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

don't know where you are but the only way to keep thieves away is with a 30-06. I had some that were parked just off the main road and I asked them to leave the nest time I came across them I poured about 2 gallons of defoliant in their car by putting it in the window and letting it drip in to the door. All I needed to do was to put something in the bottom wiper that is their and letting it drip in to it. Defoliant stinks like a skunk and last just about the same.ound:


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

fishhead said:


> If the driveway is weedy you could lay a 20' length of barbed wire in a tire rut. After they wrap that around the axle a hundred times they won't be going anywhere for a long time. Put up a no trespassing sign then they are fair game.
> 
> That will also work on the electric company vehicle so make sure they know to call you EVERY time they want to cross your property so you can move it off the road.


That works; had a 1" steel cable wrap around the drive shaft of my Humvee in Iraq; three vehicles total (1 not armoured--this was OIF 1) out in the middle BFE (conducting area security). Talk about being a nervous wreck trying to get that mess untangled. I knew our wrecker didn't have gas for his torch so there was no use in calling for assistance.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

If you could ever get license plate numbers, would the sheriff ever send letters to the owners of the vehicles stating "your vehicle was sited trespassing, and the occupants may have been involved in sexual conduct while parked on this property"?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

If it is people "parking" on Friday or Saturday nights, why don't you drive down there with a Camera. Just drive by and Flash the Flash and snap several pictures. It is is kids, then they will not come back since the picture taking will scare them off. If it is Adults, then probably maybe they are not doing something they should be doing with whoever they are doing it with or they would not be in a car - so same thing. They don't want any pictures taken.

And if you get the license number, you can ask the Sheriff Dept to help. 

Or try putting up a sign that says "Constant Photo Monitoring" or something like that. 

Good luck - how annoying to have to deal with this.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Just put up a sign that says you have a camera.

Maybe stick a couple of them cheap solar lights up the drive a bit, so a person can make out the light, but not where it is coming from.

Maybe even a trash can, so that the kids that stay will have something to aim at...


----------



## RWBlue01 (Aug 11, 2010)

Escalation of force.
Talk to the local authorities. Odds are they will not do anything, but you are on record talking to the authorities about the theft.

Then post the property saying you have cameras.

If someone removes the signs re-post this time with cameras. Check the cameras often to see who has been around. Put them high so the average teen can not climb the tree and get them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, you already know not much can be done that works & is costly unless you're actually living on the place. I do agree that you need to get it on record with the local authorities and put up your no trespassing signs. This would prove you're reacting in a legal manner.

Then I would sneak around on a Friday or Saturday night and take pictures! (Have those pics blown up and put up a billboard to show what happens when people are caught on your property.)


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

texican said:


> Anything that you can install that can be 'moved' by you, can be moved just as or even more easily by others (if they're professionals). Chains, gates, logs, are just for honest folks. Anyone wanting in can move em.
> 
> Now, if you don't plan on being there for a while, nothing beats a good old fashioned backhoe, a six foot deep trench six feet wide... will keep everyone (except someone with a backhoe, and most folks don't carry them around in the back of their trucks) from using the road.


Agree. I do property maintenance for absentee owners and property crime has been on the rise recently. I've installed gates, downed trees, boulders, piles of stone and has stopped some, but it's not a guarantee. The best thing you can do is make your presence known. I drive the properties I cover weekly to check on them and that seems to have helped. 

For example- I installed a gate for a client made from steel I-beam sunk in 6 feet of concrete, concealed padlock, boulders and 30 inch diameter trees on either side of the driveway. Next day I delivered and stacked 4 cords of firewood and locked the gate behind me......

....owner showed up for hunting season a couple weeks later and all the wood was gone. From tracks in the driveway, it looked like they carted the wood out to the gate with a wheelbarrow. 

Owner was not happy, but luckily I took pictures of the wood with a date stamp after I deliver, so I still got paid.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I have the same problem here with a well maintained vacant lot behind our urban homestead when I moved here 10 years ago. 
Everyone from teenagers looking for a spot to lite up, to yuppies not picking up after puff ball dogs to an occassional professional working girl visited that lot.
Depending on who it was I used the following; for teenagers & neighbors I snap a few pics while screaming in spanish or yiddish. If it's night all that matters is that the flash goes off. For the rest I used colored water in a super soaker. Color of choice is red so I yell, OMG your bleeding dude your really bleeding. Were you shot? Did she shoot you? Don't move I'm calling 911 ... I was the talk of the bodaga that Summer.
What you need is a reputation. Real or perceived.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Our Harley riding dd suggested this for us when we had motorcycles folks cutting our fences and riding cross country on our desert property.

Get some scraps of what looks like parts of a motorcycle. An old helmet from a thrift store. Something that looks like pieces of riding leathers or stuff the off roaders wear.

Scatter it about 10 ft inside our fence line, pour a circle of gas around it, light that off and leave a piece of wood that looks like a spear through the face mask of the helmet.

We didn't do it, but I sure thought about it. What I did do was transplant all the cactus I could find in our 20 acres across the cut fence line and pile up all the dead cactus there too. Extended it about 10 feet either side of the cut. That was about 5 yrs ago and we've never had anyone cut through there again. And that cactus hedge is looking good now!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Get some quarantine signs from your health dept. Or make some copies of some. I dont know anyone who really wants to risk something like ebola virus.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

This has been a really interesting thread but the fact is, while you can block access of a vehicle with physical means, say a telephone pole across the driveway, the fact is you simply cannot stop the guy on foot with a wheelbarrow, or the four-wheeler or the mountain biker or the guys running hounds across your land if you are not there to see them and do something about it. Complaining to the local sheriff may not work because maybe its his own kids or buddies. The prosecuting attorney or magistrate or whoever will say you need PROOF or a witness. Even if you get a photo, it beter have a recognizable landmark or distinctive no trespassing sign. OP here from his posts is inteligent and law abiding. I don't see him setting claymore mines or stil guns or even wanting to hurt a trespasser. Best suggestion was natural beauty farm, just BE there. Catch them in the act and photograph them. Disrupt their activity and photograph them. Do something with the photos such as mail them with a letter to at least TWO branches of law enforcement such as the sheriff AND the game warden. When you get a photo if poSsible get other identifying data such as photo of vehicle and photo of license plate and something distinctive about the location. Basically, build yourself a reputation that you care about your land and will defend it. Legally and creatively. Try to be unpredictable. Don't patrol at consistent times. If there's more than one approach to the property, come from different directions day and night. Maybe there is a neighbor who can be a watchman, too. Your interest is his interest because his place might be next. Be vigilant. Don't allow anyone to say "that property is abandoned. Nobody cares." Earn respect.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

find a cop who wishes to hunt and give him permission to access the property. explain the situation and you may find him eager to help.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

i would start with the signs and maybe an ad in the local paper that you own the land and tresspassing is illegal. you can sometimes buy old cheap,film game cameras that wouldn't hurt to bad if lost.....i have one that no longer works and i installed an antenna on it hoping it looks,like it may send pics to the internet. i place in in view of the posted signs.....


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

They make "dummy" cameras. They are just a plastic housing, no guts. You can get a pack of 8 or 10 for really cheap! One afternoon on an 8 ft ladder, and you'll have what looks like a REALLY well-covered video range! Then post a HUGE sign: these premises now under video surveillance!

Here's 4 for $37.69: http://www.buy.com/prod/videosecu-4...ty/q/sellerid/24018099/loc/111/215889423.html


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

All good things to think about. 

I realize the person(s) who took the cinderblocks are long gone, and with me not being there, it could very well happen again. I did talk to the people I know that lives adjacent from the property - not really in direct sight - and mentioned to them about the cinderblocks being stolen.

My main concern now is the end of the driveway. If people want to "park" there fine - but I don't want to find your garbage and used condoms and dumped ashtrays! Monday evening I "blocked" the end of the driveway with small firewood sized logs and put 4" -5" wide branches across it. 

I stopped by after work yesterday, and low and behold, the end piece of log and branch was missing and you could see where a car had pulled in. I found the log and branch in a small empty creek right beside it, and got them and put them back.

I thought just a physical "barrier" might work - that the culprits might be too lazy to get out and move the logs and branches and go elsewhere. Also kind of serves as a reminder that someone (ME) doesn't want people there. It seems that isn't working - and I'm also surprised that this was done either sometime Monday night or sometime during the day on Tuesday. 

At this point I have to wonder if it's the same person (people) doing this or different ones. I have the NO TRESPASSING signs, (haven't put them up yet) but I would almost guess the signs will just be torn down. I've been wanting to get a game camera, so this might just be a good excuse. It seems I'm going to have to show up at odd times trying to find the culprit(s), get a game camera and put it and the signs up so if someone does tear it down, I have a photo, and it looks like I'm going to have to install some kind of gate.

I think I'll give the State Police a call (I'm out of the sheriff's jurisdiction), but the State Police are short of people and when I've called them before, the guy on duty always seems to be several hours away, but I'll at least find out what they suggest, and if I do catch someone, what exactly I can prosecute them with (if anything).


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Michael, there's a good chance it's the same people which will be an expanding number as they tell their pals. The thought behind the concept I advanced -obtaining photographic proof with date and timme on the image and maybe even an ambush citizen's arrest etc is that if you get the person's name and file a case against them, there will be a criminal record set up for them. They will have their names published in the public record for a misdemeanor which will affect them when the record is checked for employment or whatever. They will probably hire a lawyer to defend them in court which will probably cost at least $600. They will get off for first offense but maybe you can sock them with TWO charges, littering and trespassing so if you catch them again the penalties will be more severe. The worst penalty is going to court and being tied up for hours. Of course that will happen to you, too, but they will learn to conduct their unsavory activities elsewhere and the best part is they will broadcast their tribulations to their trespassing pals. Many parks and trail heads have the same littering problems you do. Some people are just slobs. But now you.ve found out you have someone who actually moved your barricade? What delightful possibilities that offers! He had to get out of his car to do it. Yum yum.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I was having a problem. Here is my favorite solution:

I drop a large diameter old dead tree across the trail. It is long enough to make going around it very hard. The tree is so nasty to cut that nobody would want to cut it with a chain saw. It is so thick they would have to cut twice for each side with even a big saw like I have. The wood is knotty and really nasty. It will dull up their saw. An old fence tree is idea as it has barbed wire embedded in it.

Then I dig a 2' deep trench on either side of the tree with my backhoe.

Then I add some boulders I moved in with my bucket loader.

Dipsy-Doodle.

Nobody goes through this. It stops trucks, snowmobiles, ATVs, dirt bikes, etc. I have a few more places like this to do. Gradually over the decades I've been cutting down on the traffic. Almost all of the traffic is from city people who come up to the country and think they can go anywhere they want. They do not seem to understand that this is our home. If I came down and did wheelies around their lawn with my tractor they would be ripped about it but they don't seem to get the picture.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael, you have to get those NO TRESPASSING signs put up. I'm only 5'5". I had originally put signs up at my ranch at eye level, and they were routinely torn down. I finally took my ATV and backed it up to the trees where I wanted to post the signs, and stood on the ATV, and reached as high as I could to put the signs up. Those signs have been up for several years now.

Are you planning to move to your property any time soon? Being there is the best defense.

When we bought our ranch, it had sat vacant for 10 years, and there were plenty of people who trespassed for a variety of reasons. Stealing apples in the fall, hiking, fishing from the pond, stealing from the structures that they broke into, holding keggers, hunting, etc. 

When we found the property, the gate had been open since trespassers cut the lock years before. Once we bought it, we bought the heaviest chain we could find and started locking it again. We were there VERY FREQUENTLY, and so there were always fresh tire tracks under the gate. Which reminds me, you need to get a gate and keep it locked.

Hubby wears a uniform in the line of duty, and although he is a Customs and Border Protection officer, his uniform looks like any other police uniform, and he carries a gun. When people see him, they assume he is a cop. We also allow the local Sheriff to hunt our property, and he has a key to our gate. We introduced ourselves to all of the locals that we found, and let them know that we had bought the place, and to let us know if they saw any strange happenings at our place.

The game cameras are a great idea. We have one that I haven't put up yet but when I do, it will be aimed at the gate to get the face of drivers and the license plate number of their vehicle. When I decide which tree I will place it on, I will find some matching bark from the same type of tree and glue some of that bark to the front of the camera covering everything except the business parts of the camera. That way, even if they look for it, they probably won't see it. And if they do, I will place it high, like I did the No Trespassing signs. Hopefully, they won't be able to reach it.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

clovis said:


> Based on the information you've mentioned, I bet that those stealing from you and trespassing are a small group of people.
> 
> FWIW, those junk cars would have been worth several hundred dollars in scrap to you.


Yep, if he hauled them. If he had a junk yard pick them up he would get 0 to $50. The further out in the boonies it is the less one would get. 

If you can drop a large tree across the drive it would be best, and the attach a "no trespassing" sign. It would keep out the ethical scavengers. If you have people with no morals (true thieves) taking stuff, then more drastic action would be warranted.


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

Its a shame the a few years ago when scrap was so high a friend of mine was in Iraq for 18 months. He inherited a large farm and there were several fence rowss of antique farming equipment. His wife called and said that one of te parts tractors was moved. I looked and it wasnt where it had been. My friends wife called me back she had called the law 2 times and caught the folks doing it the law did noting. We put up game cams and caught them again. Seemed the deputy that answered knew the men doing it. We got it taken care of with leaving a harrow upside down and tack strips. THe scrappers couldnt pay for tires. Its a shame the law wouldnt do it as they saw te old tractors as junk.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

taylorlambert said:


> Its a shame the a few years ago when scrap was so high a friend of mine was in Iraq for 18 months. He inherited a large farm and there were several fence rowss of antique farming equipment. His wife called and said that one of te parts tractors was moved. I looked and it wasnt where it had been. My friends wife called me back she had called the law 2 times and caught the folks doing it the law did noting. We put up game cams and caught them again. Seemed the deputy that answered knew the men doing it. We got it taken care of with leaving a harrow upside down and tack strips. THe scrappers couldnt pay for tires. Its a shame the law wouldnt do it as they saw te old tractors as junk.




It doesn't matter that junk belong to somebody not up to who ever finds it.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Yes, common tater, I must get my signs up.

No, I won't be moving there, I already own a 128 acre farm and live on the farm that my wife's Great Great Uncle and Aunt built. 

Why did I buy this parcel? Mostly as an investment. It has timber on it and at some point I'm hoping to lease out the oil and gas rights. I'm also hoping to lease it to deer hunters. My parents bought this property after they got married and lived there until I came along. I was child # 3. This was a very small house, so they ran out of room and bought another place. At some point the house was rented, and then Dad quit renting and of course, thieves broke in to the house and stole things and eventually the house fell in on itself. Over the years many people contacted my Dad wanting to buy it, andhe would never sell. I intend to do the same - and perhaps my son will want it.

I'll have to get a gate up to at least keep cars out of the driveway.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

I would go with the gate and the deer lease, like others have mentioned posting that it is leased to hunters (local paper and signs) tends to keep most people out and the hunters should take care of the rest since they will be out there more often than you are.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I stopped by lastnight after work -and everything was fine. The small cut up logs and branches were right where they should be.

I stopped by after work tonight and . . . . . . . . . . ALL of the logs and branches were thrown into the small creek right beside the driveway. :flame:

I came home and called the state police to report it and see what their suggestions are. Supposedly, they are going to any officer driving nearby and going through the area drive by the property and confront anyone they find. (Not so sure they will actually do it though.)

When I asked what I could do if I happen to see anyone - they said to get the vehicle description and license plate number and they will "visit" the owner of the vehicle.

I'm hoping this weekend to get my No Trespassing signs up. (The police officer say having signs up is preferable rather than not, if someone is caught.) And I really am going to have to get a game camera. Put the logs and branches back and capture a photo of the people in action!

Any advice for good game cameras - once that work good and are on the "cheaper" (price wise) side?


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

We usually buy stuff like that through this site, this cam seems like a good price:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=709113&ecid=EX37E


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

highlands said:


> I was having a problem. Here is my favorite solution:
> 
> I drop a large diameter old dead tree across the trail. It is long enough to make going around it very hard. The tree is so nasty to cut that nobody would want to cut it with a chain saw. It is so thick they would have to cut twice for each side with even a big saw like I have. The wood is knotty and really nasty. It will dull up their saw. An old fence tree is idea as it has barbed wire embedded in it.
> 
> ...


When I do 'catch' people on my road, day or night, I always get their name, description of their vehicle, and where they live. The 'standard' answer I get when I ask them WTH are they doing down here, they say they're just 'looking around'... and the no trespassing signs and purple paint???... we were just looking around.... At that point, I ask them exactly where they live... and they want to know why... I tell them I'll be coming into town sometime in the next day (or night) or so, and be cutting donuts, driving around their back yard, and doing other invasive/destructive things... BUT, it'll be alright................._. Cause I'll Just Be Looking Around._............... a few seconds later, a little light goes on in their tiny brains, and they get it... if they don't, I inform them if I see them down here again, they'll never be seen anywhere else.
-----------------

I think I've mentioned it before, but a collection of mutilated and tortured dolls hanging in various cruel ways works on the psyche of a lot of demented and ethnic groups (illegals won't go anywhere near anything smelling of voodoo, in my experience). My sister had a Halloween Hayride about 8 years ago, and had a dozen broken dolls hanging in the trees, with their 'parts' separated and put in wrong places, some with duct tape over their eyes, hanging upside down, in hangmans' nooses, etc. She never retrieved em, I never took em down... for several years, I had contractors call and ask permission for their hands to get to pipeline and electric ROW's. Sheriff even called once, to see if someone was intimidating ME! Went in and told him I was intimidating OTHERS! We had a good guffaw!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Speaking of using mutilated dolls as keep-away tactics, I once saw a collection of strange... Objects. On the t-posts. We drove past, wondering what they were. On the drive back, a closer inspection revealed them to be fish and birds, sometimes whole, half-way rotted, maggots, spines, whatever... For several hundred feet. Ugh.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Get several with infrared not a flash. Get some rubber cement and a handful of dead leaves off the ground and clue them on. Locate cunningly-hidden cameras on the ground and at different levels you think will catch this person. It would be nice if you could put a motion sensor under one of your logs to trigger something to mark or identify him. Or put Be-Go or the defoliant a poster mentioned, something that would stink up his hands. I can't recommend any camera. I drool over all of the latest technology in the cabela's catalog, though. But I think several cheap ones to allow for theft would be better than one expensive one. And can you position one across the road? Maybe have a throw away or dummy camera up high where he would expect one and the actual ones on the ground tilting up or angled at license plate height where he would not expect them.


----------

